# (Bowfishermen) Was out today and...



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

after catching 15-15 carp all in the same class 24-28" and I may add I caught at least one on every rod I brought (6) I was putting my gear away and here comes a boat with two bow holding carp sticker wanna be's  
THANKS GOD they did not just see me release my last one... I asked what they were doing and they told me so I said you deer hunt too? They said yes and I said good I hope your hunting areas are bought out and condo's put up... They saud WTF you talking about... I said why stick a carp with an arrow when you could be having some real fun at a 3D range or getting ready for bow season... I told them the high qualities of fishing for such a HARD fighting fish and that sticking them with an arrow was pure UGHALEE...
That was about the extent of it.... Glad they didn't so any good but I know they will at some point


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

To kill something you do not eat is just wrong. I gave up hunting because noone enjoyed the wild game but I, and much just got thrown away with freezer burn.

To kill a wonderful sport fish, just for nothing, makes me sad.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Its Legal To Shoot Carp So Theres Nothing Wrong With It..if It Hurt The Nos. Of Carp It Wouldnt Be Legal...there Should Be An Open Season On Geese As Well..thats My Opinion And Im Not Going To Get A Debate About It


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> wonderful sport fish,


So very true... I love the look on my kids face when they are fighting these great fighters!!!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I think we should be able to harvest more geese also but I would not want to see them wasted at the end of a hunt. Your right about the legal part even though its sad in my eyes...


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Those guys have probably been bowfishing those waters for alot longer than you've been fishing them since you "discovered" how much fun carp fishing is.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Your right , Carpn.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Very True!!!


----------

